# Any Techno heads on here?



## Andres124

Just curious if their are any Techno heads on here. I made a group for those Techno heads. Just go to my profile and on groups, select the Techno group and join


----------



## Overdrive

Yup Techno head too, listen a lot, i buy vinyl and produce


----------



## unemployment simulator

yes, I have it on quite often. this was probably my favourite track of last year;


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> yes, I have it on quite often. this was probably my favourite track of last year;


Nice !, love Ilian Tape release.
I got lots of 12" by the label, one of my favorite :


----------



## Classified

I've been to a few underground raves and some big festivals before.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Nice !, love Ilian Tape release.
> I got lots of 12" by the label, one of my favorite :


yea I quite like that marco zenker ep as well. good stuff! only discovered this label recently. what other labels you into? I generally try and check out the following ones been a bit slack recently though;

r&s
clone
bush
perc trax
long island electrical systems
ostgut ton
tresor
drumcode
intec
token

im sure there is more and I am forgetting some.


----------



## LemonBones

I listen to some now and then. Sounds very stupid I know but sometimes it makes me happy, other times it makes me depressed and I have to turn it off.


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> what other labels you into?


Opal Tapes
Non Series
Skryptöm
50Weapons
Obscuur Techno
Northern Electronics
natural sciences
Modular Grid Records
Kabalion Records
1080p
SHIFT Records
NORD Records
Pls.Uk
Hypnus Records
Token Records
West End Communications
Overdraw
CONSTRUCT RE-FORM
Berceuse Heroique
Giegling
Avian
Mord Records
Lobster Theremin
Taapion Records

so yeah, mostly i like industrial stuff


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Opal Tapes
> Non Series
> Skryptöm
> 50Weapons
> Obscuur Techno
> Northern Electronics
> natural sciences
> Modular Grid Records
> Kabalion Records
> 1080p
> SHIFT Records
> NORD Records
> Pls.Uk
> Hypnus Records
> Token Records
> West End Communications
> Overdraw
> CONSTRUCT RE-FORM
> Berceuse Heroique
> Giegling
> Avian
> Mord Records
> Lobster Theremin
> Taapion Records
> 
> so yeah, mostly i like industrial stuff


50 weapons and opal tapes, heard some great tracks on those labels. will check out the others, been getting a bit more into industrial stuff over the last 4 or so years.


----------



## Overdrive

Kyama3 said:


> I listen to some now and then. Sounds very stupid I know but sometimes it makes me happy, other times it makes me depressed and I have to turn it off.


No man, sounds not stupid at all, what techno tune are you listening lately ?


----------



## LemonBones

Overdrive said:


> No man, sounds not stupid at all, what techno tune are you listening lately ?


I like dark minimal stuff mostly, I tend to listen to sets. I like Chris Liebing, Nierich, Nina Kraviz, Len Faki for example, and here I linked three nice tracks:


----------



## Overdrive

Kyama3 said:


> I like dark minimal stuff mostly, I tend to listen to sets. I like Chris Liebing, Nierich, Nina Kraviz, Len Faki for example, and here I linked three nice tracks:
> 
> Really nice ! yeah love those
> you might dig on those :


----------



## LemonBones

Overdrive said:


> Kyama3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like dark minimal stuff mostly, I tend to listen to sets. I like Chris Liebing, Nierich, Nina Kraviz, Len Faki for example, and here I linked three nice tracks:
> 
> Really nice ! yeah love those
> you might dig on those :
> 
> Nice selection!, thanks :grin2:
Click to expand...


----------



## LemonBones

Overdrive said:


> Haha digging through my playlist, just remembered this crazy tune too.


----------



## Overdrive

Kyama3 said:


> Overdrive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha digging through my playlist, just remembered this crazy tune too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i remember this, great track, lovely vibes !
Click to expand...


----------



## LemonBones

Yep, feel free to link many more I want to add to my playlist. YT took a fair few of them down!


----------



## Overdrive

Kyama3 said:


> Yep, feel free to link many more I want to add to my playlist. YT took a fair few of them down!


Benjamin Damage !, love this guy, he release many tracks on 50Weapons.

Here is the video that he made for FACTmagazine series "Against the Clock", this is a series where they give the artist 10 minutes in the studio to make a beat. :


----------



## Overdrive

Kyama3 said:


> Yep, feel free to link many more I want to add to my playlist.


----------



## unemployment simulator

this is my favourite benjamin damage track on 50 weapons, a remix by robert hood. that against the clock series is great, interesting seeing different producers workflows.






some other favourite techno tracks, old and new;


----------



## unemployment simulator

darker, minimal, industrial and experimental stuff;


----------



## Overdrive

Nice playlist man, will check that out


----------



## Aribeth

Scooter 4 life


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

there are some great atmospheres in the tracks you are putting in here man, just followed the related video for the above and saw the live set for snts. 



I see he is using the aira tr-8 and what looks like a couple of samplers or trigger pads? I was expecting to see some other hardware, he's got it sounding really organic with that kit. the more I see of people using the tr-8, the more I want one lol.


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> there are some great atmospheres in the tracks you are putting in here man, just followed the related video for the above and saw the live set for snts.
> 
> 
> 
> I see he is using the aira tr-8 and what looks like a couple of samplers or trigger pads? I was expecting to see some other hardware, he's got it sounding really organic with that kit. the more I see of people using the tr-8, the more I want one lol.


Yeah SNTS !, love that guy.

For his setup he's using the Roland Tr-8, two Traktor Kontrol X1 MkI, Allen & Heath Xone 92 and an audio interface with Ableton Live.

It's a dj set, all the track are in Ableton live, he use those Traktor Kontrol X1 to control or trigger some fx in ableton live. The Tr-8 is synced with Ableton live via a midi cable form the audio interface, the audio goes into the Xone 92 mixer.


----------



## Overdrive

raw vibes


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

going deep


----------



## unemployment simulator

^ great label, they have been going strong for such a long time now. not just awesome techno they release but some fantastic music under the electronic genre in general.

here is a blast from the past;


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> ^ great label, they have been going strong for such a long time now. not just awesome techno they release but some fantastic music under the electronic genre in general.
> 
> here is a blast from the past;


Yeahhhh really nice, still a banger


----------



## Overdrive

Yo guys, you might like this website  .

http://www.ursss.com/

quality shiet


----------



## unemployment simulator

^ will give that a listen, looks good man. was listening to steve hauschildt quite a bit recently but haven't heard a live set by him. also a fan of lightning bolt they seem like someone who would be pretty good to catch live. quite a cross section on there.


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> ^ will give that a listen, looks good man. was listening to steve hauschildt quite a bit recently but haven't heard a live set by him. also a fan of lightning bolt they seem like someone who would be pretty good to catch live. quite a cross section on there.


Yeah Lightning Bolt, i've seen it, great performance.

Love this website, there are awesome live performance from underground artist.

U should watch "Tin Man" and "Patricia" both are supaa good !.


----------



## Maverick34

I first heard techno in 1997. Bought 2 cassettes & loved it. Played it in the work truck with my friend. He called it "noise" lol. Haven't listened to it in years. I don't think I like the new techno


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Yeah Lightning Bolt, i've seen it, great performance.
> 
> Love this website, there are awesome live performance from underground artist.
> 
> U should watch "Tin Man" and "Patricia" both are supaa good !.


tin man, the name rings a bell. will look it up. 



Maverick34 said:


> I first heard techno in 1997. Bought 2 cassettes & loved it. Played it in the work truck with my friend. He called it "noise" lol. Haven't listened to it in years. I don't think I like the new techno


I got into it around the same time, 1998. worked my way backwards when I got the internet and discovered loads of gems from the 90s and a lot of the proto techno stuff by juan atkins and a the originators from detroit.
its evolved and changed quite a bit over the years, but there is still quite a bit of variety in the scene.


----------



## unemployment simulator

a couple of current favourites from 2000


----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Kyama3 said:


>


outch boom !, love this guy.
His "Stupid things i do" ep is dope.


----------



## LemonBones

Overdrive said:


> outch boom !, love this guy.
> His "Stupid things i do" ep is dope.


 Not heard that one you mentioned, I'll check it out. All your track posts have been great btw


----------



## Overdrive

Kyama3 said:


> Not heard that one you mentioned, I'll check it out. All your track posts have been great btw


Thank you


----------



## LemonBones




----------



## twitchy666

*SQuarePusher*

Autechre
Ozric Tentacles
Biosphere
Gabba... I hear in these posts
...list too long...

any music that ain't a hymn.

One the side of the bulkhead without human voice
~although dark metal~ I can appreciate rhythm & mood. no audible words. Just growling dog or chainsaw. BPM match for all engines, sirens, flying geese, magpies, crows

I wouldn't listen alone any more
My social life flourished in big busy places. Loud rigs. Less need for talking. Using finger to say: bar? Car: go home?

thinking of a dialup modem sound - 1980s tapeloading - nicer than vocal words

Stay Up Forever
Warp Records

I don't like today's buzzword - too many syllables - for postmillennium-born: tech-no-logy

Why didn't they just say techno? Science with or without electronics: lenses, sensors, servos

Streets with no name confuse my TOMTOM

I like this forum.


----------



## Overdrive

Villalobos, minimal monster, great friend of Richie Hawtin.






haha, he's always high as **** during interview


----------



## Overdrive

twitchy666 said:


> Why didn't they just say techno?


Because they are so many sub genre, the list is long too


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## LemonBones




----------



## Overdrive

*Podcast Chineurs de Techno #005 - KVD












https://soundcloud.com/la-chinerie%2Fpodcast-chineurs-de-techno-005-kvd

*


----------



## unemployment simulator

Kyama3 said:


> Not heard that one you mentioned, I'll check it out.


I posted that on the first page!! :doh :lol

bit of legowelt


----------



## unemployment simulator

acid monster!


----------



## unemployment simulator

this villalobos one is quite impressive, half an hour long!


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> *Podcast Chineurs de Techno #005 - KVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/la-chinerie%2Fpodcast-chineurs-de-techno-005-kvd
> 
> *


liking the track at 21 minutes. any idea on what that one is?


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I posted that on the first page!! :doh :lol
> 
> bit of legowelt







my favorite from him


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> liking the track at 21 minutes. any idea on what that one is?


i don't know too, it's maybe a MORD release or a UVB track.


----------



## Overdrive

lol, he's got all of them


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> i don't know too, it's maybe a MORD release or a UVB track.


cool, i'll make a note to keep a lookout for it, the one at 48 minutes was pretty good too.



Overdrive said:


> lol, he's got all of them


haha! he's a big inspiration to me and my attempts at making the odd tune here and there. I have seen the whole version of that, his studio is epic! I love old synths from that era, I think i'd be in heaven.
that long island electrical systems one is great.


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> haha! he's a big inspiration to me and my attempts at making the odd tune here and there.


You're into production too ? wich DAW are you using for making music ?.
I can give you lots of vst to begin with and mixing/mastering tips.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> You're into production too ? wich DAW are you using for making music ?.
> I can give you lots of vst to begin with and mixing/mastering tips.


thanks for the offer 
i'm currently all hardware based and been doing any tracks live, although i've had to sell some bits here and there and exchange pieces to find what works so its all a bit of a work in progress. I get a bit bored with sequencing sometimes and find it more fun to press buttons and move dials and stuff, but i've used digital audio workstations for making odd glitch and noise work in the past, and also used orion to make some breakbeat music which got signed to some labels about 8 years ago. yet to get any techno to a stage i'm happy with but I hope to change that one day.


----------



## Tone

FL Studio Users can contact me. I had it since FruityLoops in late 98 or Early 1999. My mental status throughout the years did not allow me to use it a lot. Id say i used it about 1/30th the amount of the average person serious about it. Ive gone over a year between times using FL Stufio. Heres a 2012 demo of the FL Studio + Extra plugins i put together & made on a bootable UFD, just to show what a little boot USB Flash Drive can do, :


__
https://soundcloud.com/tone303%2Fpropinquity-1


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Tone




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

^ nice  its good when producers do a video to accompany it

the 29th november films does something similar (has various channels dedicated to techno music videos) https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=29th+november+films

a favourite


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> ^ nice  its good when producers do a video to accompany it
> 
> the 29th november films does something similar (has various channels dedicated to techno music videos) https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=29th+november+films
> 
> a favourite


Yeah love this channel.
Blawan monster track !, u know "Karenn" right ? , the collab between Blawan and Pariah.
I love each live they've made, they use sooo much gear  .
*
*


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Yeah love this channel.
> Blawan monster track !, u know "Karenn" right ? , the collab between Blawan and Pariah.
> I love each live they've made, they use sooo much gear  .
> *
> *


oh damn! no I don't know about that colab, heh! gonna go check that out! cheers for mentioning!


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> oh damn! no I don't know about that colab, heh! gonna go check that out! cheers for mentioning!


:grin2:


----------



## Overdrive

haha love this guy so funny


----------



## LemonBones

Loving this mix


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## twitchy666

*OK*


----------



## Overdrive

:yes:yes:yes:yes:nw


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


>


this is awesome, I have never heard of that label. peaked my interest to have a look into them.


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> this is awesome, I have never heard of that label. peaked my interest to have a look into them.


Yeah ! I want this so bad, the 12" is so damn expensive on discogs.
Might have to wait for a repress.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

__
https://soundcloud.com/a-o-22%2Fao-in-extremis


----------



## unemployment simulator

got this one in my head today.


----------



## Overdrive

Dave Clarke


----------



## Overdrive

*Køsmos Podcast ø64 : RVDE








*


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Dave Clarke


got nothing but love for the baron of techno! 
^ thats a banging podcast!


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> got nothing but love for the baron of techno!
> ^ thats a banging podcast!


Yup indeed


----------



## Overdrive

Going deep <3


----------



## LemonBones

Memories with this one, although there's a remix out there that is much better, couldn't find it.


----------



## LemonBones

Overdrive said:


> *Køsmos Podcast ø64 : RVDE
> 
> *


*

Very nice, although I'd borderline it rave?*


----------



## LemonBones

Overdrive said:


> Going deep <3


<3 I love minimal deep stuff :grin2:


----------



## Overdrive

yeah me too


----------



## Overdrive

some jungle, raw feels


----------



## unemployment simulator

Kyama3 said:


> Memories with this one, although there's a remix out there that is much better, couldn't find it.


nice, has a bit of a garage/house sound. this one, which is a bit more disco influenced is one I heard a month or so back, new track I think. quite like it!


----------



## unemployment simulator

favourite from back in the 90s


----------



## Overdrive

bomb


----------



## LemonBones

__
https://soundcloud.com/cleft-1%2Ftremplin-astropolis-cleft

Gotta love Soundcloud for all sorts of electronica


----------



## LemonBones

Overdrive said:


> bomb


Nice, familiar with this one always hear it in mixes. Probably not the same producer of this track?


----------



## Overdrive

Kyama3 said:


> Nice, familiar with this one always hear it in mixes. Probably not the same producer of this track?


Nope not the same


----------



## Overdrive

*Dispatch Agency *​* 35 - TRP
*
**


----------



## Stormbound

Count me in!!


----------



## Overdrive

Stormbound said:


> Count me in!!


nice !, what's your favorite techno artist ?


----------



## Stormbound

Overdrive said:


> nice !, what's your favorite techno artist ?


Orbital. I like deadmau5, too. Love dark DnB.

I will most likely go to Burning Man for the first time this year. Has anyone been to it?


----------



## unemployment simulator

@Stormbound


----------



## Overdrive

acid trip


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive

Ilian Tape strike again.....


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> i dig !, very good


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

yea that djrum side is nice. bit unexpected, almost got a bit of a soulful thing going on there. same with that one ^ good stuff.

been listening to this earlier. tracks at 42:00 and 108:00 need to hunt these down!..


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

gesloten cirkel! loved his submit x lp. 

something very rephlex esq


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

never too sure whether this belongs in here, to me it sounds enough like techno and kind of follows the ideas and philosophy of it and sometimes structurally it is comparable, but some might disagree and equally it could be classed as experimental or industrial.


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> never too sure whether this belongs in here, to me it sounds enough like techno and kind of follows the ideas and philosophy of it and sometimes structurally it is comparable, but some might disagree and equally it could be classed as experimental or industrial.


Yess !, love RRose, digging this track since the release.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Yess !, love RRose, digging this track since the release.


yea I like this style, do you know of anything similar? this track in particular sounds quite noise based. I checked out tujurikkuja and they only have a few releases.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## bottleofblues

I didn't realize people still called it techno, thought it was just electronic music now. I used to be big into it as a teenager when it was a new genre in early 90s one of our local radio stations used to play a lot of cool rave stuff Jones & Stephenson sunbeam Solarquest. I still like that early sound, I like techno but its hard to find the good stuff.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

bottleofblues said:


> I didn't realize people still called it techno, thought it was just electronic music now. I used to be big into it as a teenager when it was a new genre in early 90s one of our local radio stations used to play a lot of cool rave stuff Jones & Stephenson sunbeam Solarquest. I still like that early sound, I like techno but its hard to find the good stuff.


Back in the days, techno was much faster (135-150bpm), things have changed, 808-909 drums are still in the game even tb-303 is still used.
There are some really good stuff, you just need to dig deeper.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Sharikov

I like listen to techno (and other kind of electronic music) 

Very often i like to go to a nice record shop in milan to buy vinyl records, also i'd like to go sometimes to some events, but it's not easy 

And i'm a bedroom dj (sadly i can't find any date to exhibit in a dj set), i'm proud of my couple of technics sl 1210


----------



## Overdrive

Sharikov said:


> I like listen to techno (and other kind of electronic music)
> 
> Very often i like to go to a nice record shop in milan to buy vinyl records, also i'd like to go sometimes to some events, but it's not easy
> 
> And i'm a bedroom dj (sadly i can't find any date to exhibit in a dj set), i'm proud of my couple of technics sl 1210


That's awesome dude !, lol if one day i get the chance to go to a record shop i will buy tons of **** !, all my vinyls comes from internet.

Yeah it's hard to get a gig these days if your a techno dude, your a lucky man with those technics


----------



## Sharikov

Overdrive said:


> That's awesome dude !, lol if one day i get the chance to go to a record shop i will buy tons of **** !, all my vinyls comes from internet.
> 
> Yeah it's hard to get a gig these days if your a techno dude, your a lucky man with those technics


Where do you live ?

You're french i've read, in Paris there's some nice record shops 

I'm lucky to live in Milan in which there's many store like that
When i was younger i've started to buy records on decks.de 

And yes, These technics are awesome, despite of their age


----------



## Overdrive

Sharikov said:


> Where do you live ?
> 
> You're french i've read, in Paris there's some nice record shops
> 
> I'm lucky to live in Milan in which there's many store like that
> When i was younger i've started to buy records on decks.de
> 
> And yes, These technics are awesome, despite of their age


I live in South of France in a very small village sadly.
Yeah Technics decks are still the best !


----------



## Sharikov

Overdrive said:


> I live in South of France in a very small village sadly.


If you find the opportunity to go in a big city you must give yourself a couple of hours in a record store, it's fantastic to look at records, listen them and choose how to buy.

When i'm gone in Berlin i've passe an entire day around various record stores, it was fantastic !


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Sharikov

Tomorrow i'll go to the Moderat concert in Milan

I'm really excited


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Sharikov said:


> Tomorrow i'll go to the Moderat concert in Milan
> 
> I'm really excited


Nice !, you're gonna have great time.


----------



## Sharikov

Overdrive said:


> Nice !, you're gonna have great time.


I hope it will be nice


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

* Swamp Tapes 003 *

*by Bokhari Records

http://bokharirecords.bandcamp.com/album/swamp-tapes-003
 *


----------



## Sharikov

Overdrive said:


>


Found this fantastic tune on "Fabric 76" mixed by Deetron

I've searched for the vinyl but it cost an arm and a leg


----------



## Overdrive

Sharikov said:


> Found this fantastic tune on "Fabric 76" mixed by Deetron
> 
> I've searched for the vinyl but it cost an arm and a leg


Yeah i've seen it, but repress have been made since


----------



## Sharikov

Overdrive said:


> Yeah i've seen it, but repress have been made since


Mh, i've to control Discogs


----------



## Overdrive

Sharikov said:


> Mh, i've to control Discogs


 , discogs is depressing sometimes, some records are like 90-120$... Hate those guys


----------



## Sharikov

Overdrive said:


> , discogs is depressing sometimes, some records are like 90-120$... Hate those guys


And sometimes record sold as NearMint in reality are scratched :mum


----------



## Overdrive

Sharikov said:


> And sometimes record sold as NearMint in reality are scratched :mum


sad times, really...


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Sharikov




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Sunday vibes


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Sharikov




----------



## Overdrive

Sharikov said:


>


i dig !, this is fiiire !


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Colin Brenders modular jam session live !


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

*Lumigraph 'Bulletproof Holiday' [MPR010] samplesss


*


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

need the 12"


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Callum96




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

__
https://soundcloud.com/
*Hypnus Records*

__
https://soundcloud.com/
* Luigi Tozzi - Deep Blue: Volume 2









*


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Repix

I like a lot of the Minimal Techno music.


Mostly Hardstyle and Hardcore.. but that isn't exactly Techno.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

__
https://soundcloud.com/
*LT Podcast 002 // TRP - 100% Unreleased TRP Mix


*


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

old favourite.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

gim me more aciiid !


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


>


bangin'!


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Callum96




----------



## Overdrive

Callum96 said:


>


Really nice !


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Kink <3


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Trooper




----------



## spong007

one of my fave bands of all time is scooter amazing music


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Trooper

*William Orbit - Adagio For Strings (Ferry Corsten Mix)*


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Trooper

4 Voice - Eternal Spirit


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Trooper said:


> Seb - Rainbow Islands (Friends, Lovers & Family mix)


This is Trance not Techno


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Numen

By techno, I take it you mean old school techno from the 80s and 90s. I used to be a fan of that when I first started getting into the wider electronic genre. I still like old Tiesto, Armin, Paul Van ****, etc. 

But now I'm mostly into more modern EDM. Some trance, certain sub genres of house, trap, glitch hop, drum and base, and even went through a year long dubstep phase. Not my best year hehe.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Trooper

Reluctantly posting this, wondering if it will indeed be accepted...:stu

Overcharge feat. G-Meter - Whiplash


----------



## Overdrive

Trooper said:


> Reluctantly posting this, wondering if it will indeed be accepted...:stu
> 
> Overcharge feat. G-Meter - Whiplash


Classic acid groover, i like it


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

L.I.E.S, gawd damn it ! <3


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Old times


----------



## Overdrive

Sh!t's stay the same till you die.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Groover


----------



## Royals

It is quite hard to define what techno is. But mostly with hard hitting monotone beats right. I love me some Luke Slater. I can't find the original album version unfortunately.


----------



## Overdrive

Royals said:


> It is quite hard to define what techno is. But mostly with hard hitting monotone beats right. I love me some Luke Slater. I can't find the original album version unfortunately.


Holy sh!t, you like Techno


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Royals

Overdrive said:


> Holy sh!t, you like Techno


Sure, why not? I like most musical genres except for death and black metal. Back in the 90's we had 2 Unlimited with No Limit remember that? Really cheesy stuff  But Netherlands is famous for it's eletronic scene. Mostly the hardcore (gabber), eurohouse scenes and trance. But I like most electronic genres: drum 'n bass, ambient, trance, techno, house, breakbeat....


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

La tête dans le caisson ma gueule.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mc Borg

*pops head into thread* I saw your post. ;P
Hmm, let's see. That Senking track is really nice. It reminds me of something that I used to listen to but can't place it right now.


----------



## Overdrive

Mc Borg said:


> *pops head into thread* I saw your post. ;P
> Hmm, let's see. That Senking track is really nice. It reminds me of something that I used to listen to but can't place it right now.


I really did the second one, kinda IDM, Dub, nice choice man.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Overdrive

doe deer said:


>


Nice !, forgot about this one, such a track !.
It's good to see people listening to some good Techno here


----------



## doe deer

Overdrive said:


> Nice !, forgot about this one, such a track !.
> It's good to see people listening to some good Techno here


 i actually forgot about it for some time too but i stumbled upon it on youtube again today. decided to add something here so you're not lonely since most posts are yours


----------



## Overdrive

doe deer said:


> i actually forgot about it for some time too but i stumbled upon it on youtube again today. decided to add something here *so you're not lonely since most posts are yours*


Lol yeah, i'm the only Techno freak on SAS.
Thanks again for your contribution.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

:heart


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Feeling that 303 mate ?


----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo

not sure if my songs where techno....


----------



## Overdrive

ljubo said:


>





ljubo said:


>





ljubo said:


>





ljubo said:


>





ljubo said:


> not sure if my songs where techno....












:crying::crying::crying::crying: :no


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## doe deer

:haha :haha :haha


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

I love this girl.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Ghossts

Dub techno


----------



## Ghossts




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Ghossts

Overdrive said:


>


That was awesome


----------



## Ghossts




----------



## Ghossts

Awesome build-up


----------



## Overdrive

Ghossts said:


> That was awesome


Maceo Plex, got 2 vinyls of him, bought them a long time ago.
Got tired of his style.



Ghossts said:


>





Ghossts said:


> Awesome build-up


Yeah nice choice !, two amazing dub techno artist


----------



## Ghossts

Overdrive said:


> Maceo Plex, got 2 vinyls of him, bought them a long time ago.
> Got tired of his style.


That was literally the only song I know from him lol. Haha of course! Basic channel, the creators of dub techno no less.


----------



## Overdrive

Ghossts said:


> That was literally the only song I know from him lol. Haha of course! Basic channel, the creators of dub techno no less.


awww this album.... :heart, next time i order some 12", this bad boy will be in the package  .


----------



## vOptix

I like DJ Splash..not sure if it's 'techno' I think it's trance.


----------



## Ghossts

Overdrive said:


> awww this album.... :heart, next time i order some 12", this bad boy will be in the package  .


His best in my opinion. Wasn't a fan of 'Too many voices' though (I did like Butterflies, First Night, Over and On My Mind)


----------



## Overdrive

Ghossts said:


> His best in my opinion. Wasn't a fan of 'Too many voices' though (I did like Butterflies, First Night, Over and On My Mind)


Nice dig, it's nice to see more Techno heads on SAS, feels good


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Ghossts

Overdrive said:


> Nice dig, it's nice to see more Techno heads on SAS, feels good


I know right. There's a lot of EDM fans here in Australia, not much techno.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Acid


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

*Little Tapes
*
* 012 - Phil Latch


*


----------



## Ghossts

Greatest musician to ever exist


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

*House for Her
*
* HERCAST005 : Raär


*straight fiiire !


----------



## Overdrive

Rave on !.


----------



## clarkekent

One Like Putin :O






John Oliver Version :O


----------



## Overdrive

Nah mate, go away with your Putin pasta sausage potato songs.


----------



## clarkekent

Overdrive said:


> Nah mate, go away with your Putin pasta sausage potato songs.


I just putin the videos here.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## V1bzz

There is always a bit of time for some techno in ones life! lol

p.s tech house is going to be big this year and next


----------



## Overdrive

CPU Records <3


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

:nerd:


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

I have to commend you, overdrive, for keeping this thread going for so long with some great music.


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I have to commend you, overdrive, for keeping this thread going for so long with some great music.


Thank you sir, feels good that i'm not the only Techno freak here  .

Giegling, Giegling, much love for this label... <3, i have two vinyls from them FORUM I and III.
This one is awesome too, thanks for adding this great album.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Thank you sir, feels good that i'm not the only Techno freak here  .
> 
> Giegling, Giegling, much love for this label... <3, i have two vinyls from them FORUM I and III.
> This one is awesome too, thanks for adding this great album.


techno freaks unite! all praise to our lord the 909. I don't have this on vinyl, all mp3 over here. if I were to buy it all on vinyl especially with the discogs $hark$ i'd be in serious debt! respect due, vinyl costs a lot to collect.


----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> techno freaks unite! all praise to our lord the 909. I don't have this on vinyl, all mp3 over here. if I were to buy it all on vinyl especially with the discogs $hark$ i'd be in serious debt! respect due, vinyl costs a lot to collect.


Lol, we know all the struggle with discogs  .


----------



## Overdrive

The master


----------



## unemployment simulator

^ drexciya! legendary. neptunes lair was the first lp that really turned me onto proper electro. the way they got so much out of so little amazes me. masters of their equipment for sure.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> ^ drexciya! legendary. neptunes lair was the first lp that really turned me onto proper electro. the way they got so much out of so little amazes me. masters of their equipment for sure.


It never gets old


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Folded Edge

Overdrive said:


>


Is this from his new album AZD? Not heard any of yet. Actress, I kinda like but some of his stuff leaves me cold.


----------



## Overdrive

Folded Edge said:


> Is this from his new album AZD? Not heard any of yet. Actress, I kinda like but some of his stuff leaves me cold.


yes, will be release in April.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

love these; recent discoveries


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

0


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Folded Edge

Had dig through the shelves the other day and played theses, yes they are indeed very old, much like. >










Forgot how fast this was, always got pitched way down.


----------



## Overdrive

Folded Edge said:


>


Nice one !, thx for sharing :smile2:


----------



## unemployment simulator

some really nice mixes. they haven't left my mp3 player for about a year now.


----------



## Folded Edge

Overdrive said:


> Nice one !, thx for sharing :smile2:


Interesting you liked to deepest track from random section. As far as I can tell it's they only track they released together. 
As for that album, it's a brilliant compilation, I think a few of the tracks were exclusive. I loved it so much I bought it twice on vinyl. Sadly in the late '90s I had to sell a load of deep house / techno records to settle a 'green' bill I'd racked up. I tracked it down later and bought a 2nd copy. Defo worth a listen.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

* LI$006

SoundCloud



https://soundcloud.com/
SoundCloud

"]







[/URL]
*


----------



## Overdrive

Ce site est codé avec le cul c'est ouf...


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Tuan Jie




----------



## Tuan Jie




----------



## Overdrive

relaxed


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

"un trait euh danger .... deux trait euh.... sécurité !!!!!!﻿" :grin2:


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

Periskop :heart


----------



## Plasma




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Ye booooiiiii. I love me some techno. My favourite type is the hardcore variety associated with raves. A skull shattering bassline, teased with in various parts of the song, is, according to my tastes, the most important part of any techno rave party. Crisp synth notes and occasionally simple but effective vocals give the song its flavour.


----------



## Overdrive

@ShatteredGlass










sorry, but nah.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## worriedjuju

yup love Luke Vibert, Aphex Twin.. i also am a dubhead too and a junglette. Love oldschool electronic music.


----------



## Overdrive

Feels like Route 8.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


>


some nice shiet ! :smile2:


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> some nice shiet ! :smile2:


wasn't entirely sure you'd be into that, but yea pretty awesome.


----------



## Overdrive

L.I.E.S..., such a label <3


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

some bangin' ones


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> some bangin' ones


:grin2:, such violence, nice mate !.



Approved by Sherman Filterbank, hehe.


----------



## Overdrive

Fukkkk !!!, damn this track, can't find the id... jeeez


----------



## unemployment simulator

@Overdrive
happens to me all the time, I have a list of mixes with tracks that need I'ding, some are over a year old, get the feeling I may never know what some of them are.

and yea would like a filterbank, can someone buy me one pls, I am broke lol.


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> and yea would like a filterbank, can someone buy me one pls, I am broke lol.


I don't know if you heard about it but Herman Gillis is planing to release a more portable version of the filter.


----------



## unemployment simulator

@Overdrive

yea I saw the news from superbooth


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> @*Overdrive*


:laugh:, ohhh yeah, thanks man.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

0


----------



## Overdrive

Classic, pure love.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

love this guys stuff


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


>


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> love this guys stuff


That's rad !, thanks for the dig.


----------



## Overdrive

Acid delivery


----------



## unemployment simulator

^ bangin'! 

here is my old skool choice of the moment, bit of unreleased electro from aux 88






and another old skool favourite;


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> ^ bangin'!
> 
> here is my old skool choice of the moment, bit of unreleased electro from aux 88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another old skool favourite;


Great vibes from 88 !, amazing.

Just what i need, some acid bomb :smile2:.

thx for those mate.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## twitchy666

need large crowds


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

lofi industrial vibes, I dig this


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

a few favourites I bought in the late 90s which I remembered the other day.


----------



## forgetmylife

more trance than techno...

but still a very deep song


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> a few favourites I bought in the late 90s which I remembered the other day.


Nice !, that's a good one.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Nice !, that's a good one.


yea, it's an early alias of deetron. he's done quite a lot of tribal tech that I enjoyed.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

some int deejay gigolo's


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> some int deejay gigolo's


nice !


----------



## Overdrive

303


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

inigo kennedy does it again!


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


>


some dope electro vibes being posted here :smile2:


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> some dope electro vibes being posted here :smile2:


:wink2:


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Dissipated

Overdrive said:


>


I can hear that TB-303 , nice acid sound.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

solid


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> solid


lovin' the style in how this one sounds.
:yes






this may not fit, but it's got acid! and has james ruskin on the 12".


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> this may not fit


Fits perfectly !, nice dig.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## twitchy666

*like*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1908469539477750


----------



## cupidstunt

Occassionally some hardtek when I feel like listening to it. Although it's what I call jackhammer 'music' and it's very very fast.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

@Overdrive noticed you've been diggin' the electro styles recently, thought this might be of interest;


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> @*Overdrive* noticed you've been diggin' the electro styles recently, thought this might be of interest;


Yes !, nice one.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

^ nice


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

All i need is acid.


----------



## Arbre

@Overdrive I'm liking the tracks you're posting in this thread.


----------



## Overdrive

Trip


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


>


Yeah mate !, some good materials.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

i'm trying to find a lot of the old vinyl I have on youtube or just anywhere in digital format, don't have a turntable at the moment I did find this one, have quite a bit from cari lekebusch's old label;


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> i'm trying to find a lot of the old vinyl I have on youtube or just anywhere in digital format, don't have a turntable at the moment I did find this one, have quite a bit from cari lekebusch's old label;


Dope !, you're beginning to have the electro fever  .


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Dope !, you're beginning to have the electro fever  .


oh yea, I have had that fever for many a year . I got this one on vinyl around the time of its release. its probably my favourite piece that I have. it was also responsible for the probably the greatest thing I have achieved in djing, I managed to get random people dancing to arpanet!! :boogie










that was a long time ago, back then this stuff was labelled as detroit or technolectro. kind of wish I still had turntables, can't afford the vinyl of every track I want these days I have too many other bills and things to pay for. its the harsh reality of getting old! :/


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> oh yea, I have had that fever for many a year . I got this one on vinyl around the time of its release. its probably my favourite piece that I have. it was also responsible for the probably the greatest thing I have achieved in djing, I managed to get random people dancing to arpanet!! :boogie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was a long time ago, back then this stuff was labelled as detroit or technolectro. kind of wish I still had turntables, can't afford the vinyl of every track I want these days I have too many other bills and things to pay for. its the harsh reality of getting old! :/


Haha nice one man, when you posted an Aux88 track on this thread, i knew you were on some good stuff.
Yeah Arpanet is amazing.
I'm sure one day you will find those pleasures again, it's not too late.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

@overdrive some more breaksy ones


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


>


Damn, right on !.
Groove is sick on this one, too bad there's not a 12" release.... Gonna order a 12" from them asap hehe.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Damn, right on !.
> Groove is sick on this one, too bad there's not a 12" release.... Gonna order a 12" from them asap hehe.


ya these guys do some pretty good stuff. they have a bandcamp with some on there, I like the quote they put up "I don't like this, it sounds like gabba' - X-Press 2" :lol


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> ya these guys do some pretty good stuff. they have a bandcamp with some on there, I like the quote they put up "I don't like this, it sounds like gabba' - X-Press 2" :lol


Lol yeah, a lot of talented guys on this label.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

<3


----------



## unemployment simulator

this one may also qualify for favourite basslines thread


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


>


this is magnificent! nice find mate, reminds me of classic ltj bukem.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


>


Nice !, got that right.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

@Overdrive I noticed you posted some europa on the previous page, good stuff. have you heard the new bits?


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> @*Overdrive* I noticed you posted some europa on the previous page, good stuff. have you heard the new bits?


Sweet mate ! didn't saw this new release which is fiiire !.
Massive groove on this one. :banana


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

@unemployment simulator


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> @unemployment simulator


niiiiice, what a journey 

currently listening to


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Overdrive

Quite an amazing trip, love the atmospheric pad.


----------



## Overdrive

New release on Conforce's label.


----------



## Overdrive

&#128525;


----------



## unemployment simulator

^
O_O new skee mask!  that is awesome

you heard the latest thing from traumprinz/prince of denmark?


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> ^
> O_O new skee mask!  that is awesome
> 
> you heard the latest thing from traumprinz/prince of denmark?


Nope !, just tuning in.
Looks like i'm gonna have to order this new baby


----------



## Overdrive

Jeeez the prices on discogs.... 120€ for this LP. Those ****ing sharks... It cames out at 25€ first. :sus


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Jeeez the prices on discogs.... 120€ for this LP. Those ****ing sharks... It cames out at 25€ first. :sus


that doesn't surprise me mate. its getting insane with some prices on records. does traumprinz even see the bulk of that profit? or is it seller/resellers getting the most money here?


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> that doesn't surprise me mate. its getting insane with some prices on records. does traumprinz even see the bulk of that profit? or is it seller/resellers getting the most money here?


Getting tired of those ****ers honestly...

Well the artist must have at least 50% or less deal with the label&distro to the merch sold to the original price.
I think those sharks on discogs might have the most money, it's ridiculous...


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Getting tired of those ****ers honestly...
> 
> Well the artist must have at least 50% or less deal with the label&distro to the merch sold to the original price.
> I think those sharks on discogs might have the most money, it's ridiculous...


god damn, that sucks.  hope you manage to defeat the sharks and somehow find an opportunity to score it.


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> god damn, that sucks.  hope you manage to defeat the sharks and somehow find an opportunity to score it.


It's gonna be repressed  .


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> It's gonna be repressed  .


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## unemployment simulator

anhelou said:


>


nice! I noticed its dynamix II on the credits, their 80s electro is awesome.

some dancefloor contributions


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> nice! I noticed its dynamix II on the credits, their 80s electro is awesome.
> 
> some dancefloor contributions


Shiet that's tight !.


----------



## Overdrive

When the acid kicks in


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

nice one for posting basscadet I am a big fan of autechre! great intelligent electronic music. I remember you had the amber record sleeve avatar a while back, I have that on cd. good stuff  talking of warp, I recently discovered b12


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> nice one for posting basscadet I am a big fan of autechre! great intelligent electronic music. I remember you had the amber record sleeve avatar a while back, I have that on cd. good stuff  talking of warp, I recently discovered b12


Yeah B12 !, they put out amazing stuff a fan aswell. I bought their Electro Soma II LP 2 month ago, really neat in terms of production and artwork.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


>


holy crap that is amazing!


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kinable

I used to be really into Techno, Trance and House back in like 2008-2011 back when Newgrounds was still a thing and was full of that kind of music. I still like it but everything has kind of been lost into EDM.


----------



## hypestyle

www.movement.us

Movement techno festival in Detroit this memorial day weekend.

https://www.metrotimes.com/detroit/detroit-is-techno-city-and-techno-is-black/Content?oid=12291432

https://www.metrotimes.com/city-sla...ide-to-the-top-movement-after-parties-of-2018


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Classified

I went to EDC this month, and it was a great time with 138,000 other people.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

belter


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


>


super!


----------



## Overdrive

https://soundcloud.com/southheightssounds/sektor-5 <3


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## h00dz

I love me some tech. Techno, tech trance, tech house. I dj and produce for fun so I will be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## Overdrive

h00dz said:


> I love me some tech. Techno, tech trance, tech house. I dj and produce for fun so I will be keeping an eye on this thread!


Nice to see another Techno head on here.


----------



## Overdrive

Little Semantica


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## h00dz

Overdrive said:


> Nice to see another Techno head on here.


Put together a off the cuff techno set for fun. So no planning, random track selection etc recorded in one take so there are some mistakes here or there. If anyone is interested you can check it out here. Love to know what you think. 

https://www.mixcloud.com/h00dz/h00dz-slapped-together-techno-mix-for-fun/


----------



## Overdrive

h00dz said:


> Put together a off the cuff techno set for fun. So no planning, random track selection etc recorded in one take so there are some mistakes here or there. If anyone is interested you can check it out here. Love to know what you think.
> 
> https://www.mixcloud.com/h00dz/h00dz-slapped-together-techno-mix-for-fun/


Will do mate !.


----------



## Overdrive

h00dz said:


> Put together a off the cuff techno set for fun. So no planning, random track selection etc recorded in one take so there are some mistakes here or there. If anyone is interested you can check it out here. Love to know what you think.
> 
> https://www.mixcloud.com/h00dz/h00dz-slapped-together-techno-mix-for-fun/


Tuning in !, that first track is huge mate :boogie.


----------



## unemployment simulator

nice mix @h00dz  currently listening to it.


----------



## h00dz

Overdrive said:


> Tuning in !, that first track is huge mate :boogie.


Yeah all of the tunes apart from 1 was from 2018, I tried to make it somewhat recent


----------



## h00dz

unemployment simulator said:


> nice mix @h00dz  currently listening to it.
> 
> Cheers mate, I have a soft spot for techno that has melodies. Just like you example Rush Plus - Rebirth. Love that stuff, and you will hear that in my set i think


----------



## Tone

you you can't be that much into it if you call it techno. In all fairness without scrolling the thread that would only be the OP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-INKtRD9Do#


----------



## Overdrive

<3
















Lovely trip on this one....


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


>


Damn !, forgot about this one :yes.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

h00dz said:


> unemployment simulator said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice mix @h00dz  currently listening to it.
> 
> Cheers mate, I have a soft spot for techno that has melodies. Just like you example Rush Plus - Rebirth. Love that stuff, and you will hear that in my set i think
> 
> 
> 
> yea I am into a mixture, really love the melodic stuff as well as progressive, electro, industrial and banging trax, keep blastin those beats out, djing is great fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overdrive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn !, forgot about this one :yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it completely passed me by too! some more electro vibes
Click to expand...


----------



## h00dz

unemployment simulator said:


> yea I am into a mixture, really love the melodic stuff as well as progressive, electro, industrial and banging trax, keep blastin those beats out, djing is great fun!


Do you DJ as well any any chance?


----------



## unemployment simulator

h00dz said:


> Do you DJ as well any any chance?


I used to years ago, but the social side of it became too much, I might start up again though because its fun and I miss it like just playing at home with mp3 software, perhaps broadcast? I might find that easier to deal with.


----------



## h00dz

unemployment simulator said:


> I used to years ago, but the social side of it became too much, I might start up again though because its fun and I miss it like just playing at home with mp3 software, perhaps broadcast? I might find that easier to deal with.


I'm much in the same boat as you, perhaps we can work though this together? I need as much help as anyone here.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


>


this is fiya &#128293;

really diggin your recent tunes btw mate! they are superb!!! :grin2:



h00dz said:


> I'm much in the same boat as you, perhaps we can work though this together? I need as much help as anyone here.


cool, check ya pm's dude!


----------



## Overdrive

@unemployment simulator

Merci l'ami, ça fait plaisir !  .


----------



## Overdrive

New Yan Cook, sheit is explosive and all traxx are fire, people will loose their jaws i think  .


----------



## unemployment simulator

^i've not heard of this guy, I like it!

couple of obscure faves from a few years back


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


>


Yes sir !.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive

New Ancient Methods !.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


>


awesome


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


>












She's cute.


----------



## Overdrive

<3


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

heard this one on dc's latest podcast. bit of a banger.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## unemployment simulator

some more traumprinz , good vibes


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> some more traumprinz , good vibes


Good old Traumprinz dropping some bombs hehe.


----------



## unemployment simulator

this is probably my favourite track right now, love the electro vibes






this is a real banger too!






an old one which is new to me


----------



## unemployment simulator

couple of favourites from recently


----------

